# One Picture per Day | Visit Maracaibo, Venezuela in 200 Pictures



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Maracaibo*

*Is the biggest venezuelan city before Caracas with a population that goes over the three million people. It is magic, culture, it is a world class city that you can visit at anytime.*

*Today you are gonna start your trip to this fabulous petroleum city in South America.*


*Enjoy your stay!*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 1*​


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, what a nice city. I would like to visit it someday. I've already been to Venezuela about three times, but the only places I visited was Caracas and Merida (where I took the Teleferico up to Pico Bolivar!).


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Hey friend! It's nice to hear that you've been in Venezuela many times and even nicer that you like my city in a first photo view :cheers2:

Here you have many things to do as a tourist, it is also a nice place to visit in family because you have many shopping centers, city tours in touristic trolleys, a water park, etc... If you come in group of friends you can party like a bitch in one of thousand night clubs in the city, If you are looking for adventure is also a nice place, many expeditions to Sierra de Perija (mountains in the border with Colombia with rivers and native americans villes) are taken here.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 2*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 3*

​


----------



## david00 (Aug 16, 2008)

Maracucho! esa última foto está demasiado chevere! Bravazo!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

:yes: Yes it's a pretty one.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 4*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 5*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 6*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 7*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 8*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 9*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 10*​


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

hmm.. actually I want to see how Venez's 2nd largest city looks on the street level , instead of mere cityscapes. I think I could easily find these images on Rate our Skyline section ..so what makes up Travel & Geography section then ?

From a tourist's eye of view I'm more into looking at typical restaurants/cafes on Maracaibo streets, a typical grocery shop where most people in the city shop at, the interior of public buses , what people usually do in Maracaibo parks... to name a few


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I can post street level pics for you but just look above your comment and you'll find one


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 11*​ 


http://g.imageshack.us/img183/santalucia006io7.jpg/1/​ 

This one was taken by myself, this area is called "Santa Lucia" and it is part of the Historical Center of the city, it present a very usual architecture typical in venezuelan cities and small towns. Maracaibo was born in this zone ​


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> *Nº 11*​
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img183/santalucia006io7.jpg/1/​
> ...


This one pic of quiet street explains more of Maracaibo than all the first 10 pics combined !


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)




----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 12*


*







*​


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Caracas is a very stunning city!


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

over three million people???????????????????


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

TEHR_IR said:


> Caracas is a very stunning city!


:bash: You bitch! This is a thread dedicated to Maracaibo, not to Crackass.



JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> over three million people???????????????????


:yes: Municipio Maracaibo has 1.800.000 and Municipio San Francisco 700.000 wich is 2.500.000 and if you add Mara and JE Losada you will have about 3.200.000 million people in *Maracaibo Metropolitan Area*.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry m mistake don't call me bitch please i say it's a stunning city! my mistake and don't be angry!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I was kidding you... middle easterns are so serious


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*URBE - Rafael Belloso Chacin University Campus*

*Nº 13*










​ 

​ 

*Nº 14*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 15*​








 






*Nº 16*​


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*No shirts, por favor!*

Okay Maracuchi!!! Enough with the buildings!!! Lets see some hot Maracaibo guys with their shirts off!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wink2:


----------



## jacven (Sep 7, 2007)

Adios coroto Maracucho; I’m speaking from someone how leaved in Venezuela from a father how is from Maracaibo, and although the pictures you’ve taken are very pretty; they don’t show the real Maracaibo I want to see. When I try to travel to another place via internet I will like to see what most people don’t see; the street level point of view. Show me something professional photographers haven’t showed me. Anyone with good background in photography can take a good picture, but only a genius can show a moment freeze in time.

Sincerely,

:righton:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

phillybud said:


> Okay Maracuchi!!! Enough with the buildings!!! Lets see some hot Maracaibo guys with their shirts off!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :wink2:


HAHAHAHA Oh darling I'm sorry but I can n show you those guys here, may be in the future I would open a thread for hot venezuelans or the gay Venezuela with Zohars style :lol:

<3 yaaa :kiss:



jacven said:


> Adios coroto Maracucho; I’m speaking from someone how leaved in Venezuela from a father how is from Maracaibo, and although the pictures you’ve taken are very pretty; they don’t show the real Maracaibo I want to see. When I try to travel to another place via internet I will like to see what most people don’t see; the street level point of view. Show me something professional photographers haven’t showed me. Anyone with good background in photography can take a good picture, but only a genius can show a moment freeze in time.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> :righton:


I'm really sorry for you because I won't post any ugly image of my city but I will surely post the best pictures I have because that is the side that I wanna show here. It's true, Maracaibo is not only the pretty places that I post, but so NY or London... that is why you won't see any of the aspecs that you me ask me to show. Sorry but you gotta look for them somewhere else.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 17*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 18*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 19*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 20*​ 






 














*Nº 21*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 22*​


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

last photo was great!

nice see/lake view.

would you please put some "oil exploration points" pics?


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Thanks  (It's a view from Lake Maracaibo)

Your mean this?

*Nº 23*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 24*​


----------



## M16 (Jul 12, 2008)

Maracaibo Skyline

N° 25










N° 26









N°27


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Nice pictures! But please avoid posting more and more because I already have a selection 

Let's imagine that those pictures are number *25*, *26* and *27*.

^^ Thanks.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 28*








 






*Nº 29*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 30*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 31*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 32*​


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

maraicabo looks so gay maracuchismo


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHA How could you say it? I've only shown pictures, and none of them are from gay parties :lol: Actually is a very "traditional" city, we have many and many gay clubs but it is not 100% accepted ^^


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

cigarette looks gay too


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

^^ That is because I am bisexual... more gay than any other


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 33*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 34*​


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Nº 35*​ 

_







_


----------



## RGV_Ve (Mar 9, 2008)

Keep on the good work you are doing MARACUCHisimo

i have some pics of Mcbo to show you and maybe add them to the list  

Our city is soooo photogenic


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Of course It is. If you are gonna add some pics, please, keep the same size and kind of letter kay:


----------



## tunari (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry for you because I won't post any ugly image of my city but I will surely post the best pictures I have because that is the side that I wanna show here. It's true, Maracaibo is not only the pretty places that I post, but so NY or London... that is why you won't see any of the aspecs that you me ask me to show. Sorry but you gotta look for them somewhere else.[/QUOTE]

Um.. I really think you missed his point. He isn't asking you to show the ugly side of Maracaibo.. instead show STREET level photos.. like.. people, streets, museums? Surely you don't think people want to go to a city because it has BUILDINGS?!??!? Seriously. People travel afar because they want to try new foods, see different cultures (maybe a carnaval?), see UNIQUE architecture, experience something that sets YOUR CITY apart from the hundreds of other similar cities around the world. As for me, the only thing that I really liked was the photos of colonial Maracaibo. Don't get me wrong, it is a lovely city but apart from that what does it have to offer that other cities don't!?


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I will show more pictures of the colonial area


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Set of the colonial city*

*Nº 36*










Baralt Theater: the city's older theater has been a witness of the progress. More than 200 years of history, shows of artists like Marcel Marceau and the secret history of it, makes the place a mandate stop in your visit.


*Nº 37*










Saint Barbara's Church: probably the most controversial church in the city because of it's history. It was built in the XVIII century and re-build many times after the pirates conflics agains the spanish colony.


*Nº 38*










Carabobo Street: this old street in the colonial epicenter shows hundreds of colorful houses with typical windows that remember the old city with a unique architecture. You can visit it in a city tour promoted by Maracaibo's Touristic Trolley.​


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Santa Barbara church is awesome! Beautiful blue color! Some of the old historic streets seem so lovely reminds me of the historic parts of Santo Domingo (Zona Colonial) and Havana (La Habana Vieja).


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

^^ Thank you! :yes: And yes, It is so beautiful, that area is called (in spanish) Casco Historico or (in english) Historic Epicenter/ Center


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> *Nº 11*​
> 
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img183/santalucia006io7.jpg/1/​
> ...


A very _unique_ picture, it shows the real and historical face of Maracaibo.




MARACUCHisimo said:


> *Nº 3*
> 
> ​


Awesome view kay:.

---

P.D: Excelente tu iniciativa MARACUCHisimo, gracias por colaborar en enaltecer a nivel foráneo una parte de nuestro país .


----------

